# mead tall tank



## Blackout (Jan 4, 2014)

well throwing together another tall tank, ended up not having enough tanks for my meads (guess I bought to many..... Not!) so thought I would make one, was going to do out of sheet metal but decided to do something different had this copper laying around so bent it up, just taped together and mocked up right now and not finished yet then thought why not a battery can need to make ends yet (anyone have a original switch or just cover end with switch??),next is to make a copper light then thinking black patina frame and then copper will get heated to tone it way down to blend with black and maybe some etching done on it not sure yet time will tell, anyone got 28"s ready to bolt on and ride that will work on this??






need to make door yet and made opening larger than original to be more functional to get stuff in and out


----------



## tailhole (Jan 4, 2014)

*Wow!*

That's super cool!  I love these tall bikes.  They ride so smooth.  Keep the photos coming too!


----------



## fordsnake (Jan 4, 2014)

Cool look! Were you planning on placing the hinge on the bottom? If not, I can't wait to see the angle hinge you come up with for the top and how it opens?


----------



## Blackout (Jan 4, 2014)

yes hinge will be on bottom, uncertain which latch type will make yet pretty much wing it as I go for the most part


----------



## catfish (Jan 4, 2014)

fordsnake said:


> Cool look! Were you planning on placing the hinge on the bottom? If not, I can't wait to see the angle hinge you come up with for the top and how it opens?




Nice job on the tank. It looks like you know what your doing, why not just make one (or a bunch....) out sheet metal?


----------



## Blackout (Jan 4, 2014)

yea sheet metal would be faster just do a quick tack together and paint or patina it, my problem is I like to do one off different stuff and move on I don't like making multiples of items once I make one I get bored and its time to make something else


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 4, 2014)

Good Job! I can't wait to see more pics as you get more done!


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jan 4, 2014)

Really cool work brotha.  Of course, I like the tall Mead projects.  Your creativity is  awesome.
Mr. One-off should be your Cabe name 
Which makes me wonder... What does Crash stand for?


----------



## Blackout (Jan 8, 2014)

*Thanks guys*

did whip out some battery tube brackets today


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jan 8, 2014)

Nice fab work.  Those straps look good!


----------



## bike (Jan 8, 2014)

*You could sweat it with lead*

keep temps down and ez fab
Very nice


----------

